# 10 Coolest E-cig Mods According To Ecigarettereviewed.com



## Stroodlepuff (12/11/13)

E-cig mods aren't for everyone. To some, they're deeds of engineering; grandly composed, independent, nicotine-administering geek gasms. To others they look more sci-fi dildos or something you'd vape in the event that you were attempting to adjust for the extent of something else. Indeed, vapers who love mods regularly don't like utilizing them as a part of open. Abnormal mods are blameworthy joys, something you covertly like the look of however you're not exactly beyond any doubt you'd be content with in normal life. If you're searching for something cool for a varied mod gathering or only need to perceive how absolute crazy some e-cig mods are, here are ten of the coolest/most terrible (depending on your viewpoint):

*10: The Lavatube*

*


*






















*9: The Coke-Can Mod*

*



*


*8: The Silver Bullet*

*



*


*7: Ali’i*


*



*


*6: The Darwin*

*



*


*5: Touchwood Mini*

*



*


*4: The Lightsaber*

*



*


*3: The Tesla*

*



*


*2: The NES Controller*

*



*


*1: The Steampunk Mod from Vent69*


*



*

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (13/11/13)

Awesome intro that!


----------

